

Logitech app turns your iPhone into wireless trackpad or keyboard - profquail
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/01/logitech-app-turns-your-iphone-into-wireless-trackpad-or-keyboar/

======
threepointone
Oh haha, the last line of the article says "let us know how it goes in
comments once you give it a roll." Engadget has comments disabled right now :D
Funny.

